# 4" to 3" reducer in bath exhaust fan - impact?



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Reduced capacity of the fan for one. After chili night that can be a big problem.:laughing: LOL. It may also overload the fan and if it overheats then there is an insurance/fire risk problem/situation.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

*it's in here somewhere*

http://www.e-star.com/publications/andrews/double_duy_bath_Fans_05.2005.pdf

I knew it was here somewhere. . .
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/duct-friction-pressure-loss-d_444.html
Your spreadsheet can handle the fractional exponents in the formula.

At 50 CFM, 3" pipe has 0.74 resistance and 4" pipe has 0.18, but the CFM will drop with 3" pipe. At 25 CFM the resistance of 3" pipe is 0.2.

BTW, I think those kinds of motors can stand an overload indefinitely.
"Impedance Protection is when the windings of the motors are designed so that they limit the amount of heat generated even, in abnormal situations such as a locked-rotor condition. Impedance Protected motors are normally small motors such as the shaded pole type shown. Impedance Protected Motors are in category XEIT2."


----------



## raz (Oct 15, 2008)

Excellent comments folks - thanx so much. And thanx for the referral to the Engineering Toolbox - another cool site.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Make sure you keep it clean. We had a private church school burn half way to the ground because of an overheated bathroom fan and lint. Firewall saved the rest of the complex. Why not buy a fan with a 3" exhaust?


----------

